# Alternative LED lighting



## Trebor127 (11 Feb 2015)

Now I have bought a new tank I now need to purchase some new lighting.

The new tank is 120cm x 45cm x 45cm. We have seen the Ecotech XR15 which we both like the look of. However, the price is somewhat very expensive by the time I have bought 2 and 2 tank mounts (assuming 2 would be enough spread). Is there anything else out there which is the same design and similar specs? I have had a look on ebay but most require hanging kits (we cannot hang from the ceiling as there are no joists above where it needs to go). We aren't keen on the rail mounts either - so it must either stretch across the tank like the luminaire or be monted on the back of the tank like the Ecotech. I have also seen the maxspect razor but not sure if the spread would be enough for a tank of this width. I have also considered the TMC tiles with controller but this would also be in the region of £500 with rails and controller.


----------



## sanj (11 Feb 2015)

You get a lot of control ability, more than you need with an Ecotech, it looks smart, I am not sure there is anything aesthetically on the same level and at a similar or better price. I had the Maxspect Razor on a 60x 45 x 45. The spread was ok, but suspending it was better. I dont think you are looking to suspend your unit? There also the Kessil Amazon suns, dimmable versions. They seem pretty good, but again depends on your aesthetics and price wise a little better if you will need at least 2x 150s.


----------



## Trebor127 (11 Feb 2015)

sanj said:


> You get a lot of control ability, more than you need with an Ecotech, it looks smart, I am not sure there is anything aesthetically on the same level and at a similar or better price. I had the Maxspect Razor on a 60x 45 x 45. The spread was ok, but suspending it was better. I dont think you are looking to suspend your unit? There also the Kessil Amazon suns, dimmable versions. They seem pretty good, but again depends on your aesthetics and price wise a little better if you will need at least 2x 150s.


 
I hadn't come across anything either. The Kessil sounds good but it's the fact it looks a bit like a desk lamp is putting off lol. I guess I will just have to get my hand in my pocket and get the XR15s. Hopefully 2 will provide enough spread?

Rob


----------



## ourmanflint (11 Feb 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371230527075 

There's a newish led called zetlight which mounts on the back, you might need two of them only £85 each, so they would be cheaper than the ecotech. I was going to buy one myself but ran out of cash


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2015)

The Kessils look stunning when ceiling mounted - they are very light so I doubt you need a joist (but do need those special dry-wall screws) ... the Ecotechs were much more $$ for me once I added up mounts & controllers - and I didn't like them as well in person as I'd expected - the new FW Kessil color rendition is outstanding.
If you can, get out to shops where you can handle the various lights & observe them on planted tanks.

I agree the gooseneck mount for the Kessils is absurd, it's such a contrast to the actual lamps - now they've been up for a couple months I "see" them less ... ceiling mounts were awkward for my tank location as I then got to look at (lots) draping power cords, also the controller connection is physical.

At 120 cm I think you'll need to give some thought to plant position/hardscape if you go with only 2 Kessils/Ecotech's etc - look at the PAR distributions for the various branded LED units.
I don't mean to suggest that you need a 3rd lamp (though if you wanted a Dutch scape it would certainly smooth light distribution)


----------



## Trebor127 (12 Feb 2015)

alto said:


> The Kessils look stunning when ceiling mounted - they are very light so I doubt you need a joist (but do need those special dry-wall screws) ... the Ecotechs were much more $$ for me once I added up mounts & controllers - and I didn't like them as well in person as I'd expected - the new FW Kessil color rendition is outstanding.
> If you can, get out to shops where you can handle the various lights & observe them on planted tanks.
> 
> I agree the gooseneck mount for the Kessils is absurd, it's such a contrast to the actual lamps - now they've been up for a couple months I "see" them less ... ceiling mounts were awkward for my tank location as I then got to look at (lots) draping power cords, also the controller connection is physical.
> ...


 
Where i'm putting the tank it is beneath the staircase so the ceiling is sloped as well. It would be difficult to get a power cord to where I need to and don't fancy chipping into my ceilings/walls to feed the cable through...I really dont like the goose neck from pictures but maybe would in person. I saw the XR15 working and liked the design and features of it.

I have just come accross the maxspect Razor nano, maybe a couple of those would be as good as a pair of xr15s. I only thought the did the larger version of these. This option is also about £115 cheaper. Thoughts?


----------



## Trebor127 (12 Feb 2015)

ourmanflint said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371230527075
> 
> There's a newish led called zetlight which mounts on the back, you might need two of them only £85 each, so they would be cheaper than the ecotech. I was going to buy one myself but ran out of cash


 
They look ok but the max glass thickness is only 10mm and my glass is 12mm. Also the spread doesn't appear to be as good.


----------



## alto (13 Feb 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> I have just come accross the maxspect Razor nano, maybe a couple of those would be as good as a pair of xr15s.?


No
Completely different sort of light intensity/penetration/distribution - which is not to say that you might not be happy with the Maxspects, I do really like their marketing, everything ready in the box, format; and they are elegant.

(note that when I looked at Ecotech vs Kessil, each lamp fixture was $100 more & mounting arm was also $100 vs $20 for the Kessil;  Maxspect wasn't a great fit for my 90cm tank, to get the light distribution I wanted, Kessil was again, significantly cheaper & a better fit for my deeper tank ... "spotlight' PAR is never the issue with any of these lamps, but when you get out 30-40 cms ... of course now that my fav fish have turned out to be very CO2 sensitive, I'm running the Kessils at very low %  and have completely changed "scape" plans)


----------



## Trebor127 (17 Feb 2015)

Hmm been offered 2 tmc colour plus 1000 tiles, a marine blue strip and 8 way controller for £250. What do you reckon? My guess is that it may look a little blue and would be more at home on marine... I guess I could grow to like the mms mounting system...

What do you for cable management on the mms? It's my pet hate cables lol.

Rob


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Feb 2015)

A quick search
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...ua-gro-grobeam-600-natural-daylight-twin.html
Dimmers are fairly cheap too
Colour should look much better too IMO


----------



## alto (18 Feb 2015)

How many hours? do you trust that all is in good order (re some of the tmc tiles had sound & light issues) or is there warranty remaining?

A deal is only a deal if it's something you'd've  bought anyways ... can you go look before buying? I'd not use the marine blue strip personally.


----------



## Trebor127 (18 Feb 2015)

Good points... I'll leave it as there's no warranty. Will keep saving for the Radions lol


----------



## Trebor127 (22 Feb 2015)

Still looking...

Has anyone any experience of these? Obviously would probably need 3 of them but even still with 3 it's 'only' ££240. Can't find much info about them.

http://www.joesaquaticworld.co.uk/e...n=googlebase&gclid=CO28ldOny8MCFQ6WtAodTHgAAw


----------



## Trebor127 (24 Feb 2015)

Also been offered an arcadia 1200mm OTL for a bargain price and only a few month old with receipt. 

Would the spread front to back be good? Or will this be to much on a 1200mm tank? 

I'm now thinking of doing a mounting bracket to open up other choices...


----------



## Trebor127 (24 Feb 2015)

Scrub all these ideas...

Bought a couple of Ecotech Marine XR15s. Should be good 

Rob


----------

